# Does Uber honor its guarantees?



## Mad Max (Jul 30, 2014)

Every now and than Uber starts advertising guaranteed payouts. Has anyone actually received those payouts? Or is Uber screwing you over by claiming that you din't work enough hours, didn't accept enough rides, etc...?


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

I've always been paid them. That being said, it rarely comes into play, I usually average well over the guarantee.


----------



## TheDudeAbides (May 4, 2014)

Mine has always been paid.


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

I have gotten guarantees every week d sure center I started on July 9th, and Uber has paid out on every of them except the first, when my acceptance rate was only 78% due to app crashing!


----------



## Mad Max (Jul 30, 2014)

Good to know. Thank you.


----------



## Eaton Zhou (Aug 24, 2014)

The guarantees don't mean much. As I understand it, they are gross fares so once you take into account Uber's cut a $20 guarantee becomes $16.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Not true, its calculated after Uber's cut.


----------



## Steve (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm a new driver in the small city of Worcester, MA (they just rolled out here) and they offered us $25/hr and $15/hr incentives. Nice right? "Incentive payments will appear as a miscellaneous payment on your payment statements for Monday, August 25th" So I get my statement today and NO miscellaneous payment, not even one hour? Even thought I spent probably 10-20 hours in the incentive time period. One Sunday I spent 4 hours out there and received only one $6.26 ride!!!

I don't think Uber is taking off too good here with drivers OR passengers.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I got mine when they had it in Orlando


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Steve said:


> I'm a new driver in the small city of Worcester, MA (they just rolled out here) and they offered us $25/hr and $15/hr incentives. Nice right? "Incentive payments will appear as a miscellaneous payment on your payment statements for Monday, August 25th" So I get my statement today and NO miscellaneous payment, not even one hour? Even thought I spent probably 10-20 hours in the incentive time period. One Sunday I spent 4 hours out there and received only one $6.26 ride!!!
> 
> I don't think Uber is taking off too good here with drivers OR passengers.


I am in Worcester also Steve. You are correct...this small market is starting off very shaky. I am currently on a "guaranteed $25 hr" period with no pings in over 2 hours. Hope I gat paid. Were you within the city limits?


----------



## Steve (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey there Sauce, thanks for replying. Yea I got a text tonight offering the $25.00 incentive and I was out there 2 hours and picked up one $13 fare :-(

Last week I was in the Worcester City zone for quite a few hours... but like I say NO incentive payments at all!! Pretty sure they might be able to hang me though because I missed one request, didn't accept it quick enough and it went to the next driver. Is the 80% acceptance for the hour or over the whole week or what? They don't say. But here in Wormtown I just accept any ping that comes along... they are pretty few and far between. 

Not *****in' mind you, willing to give it some time. Made a few bucks over the last month but not nearly $25/hr more like $10/hour. Getting a lot of reading done ;-)

Let's keep the thread alive! I'm rooting for Uber in Worcester and hope we can make some money.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Steve said:


> Hey there Sauce, thanks for replying. Yea I got a text tonight offering the $25.00 incentive and I was out there 2 hours and picked up one $13 fare :-(
> 
> Last week I was in the Worcester City zone for quite a few hours... but like I say NO incentive payments at all!! Pretty sure they might be able to hang me though because I missed one request, didn't accept it quick enough and it went to the next driver. Is the 80% acceptance for the hour or over the whole week or what? They don't say. But here in Wormtown I just accept any ping that comes along... they are pretty few and far between.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Steve-o. I believe that it is 80% during the guarantee time-frame, but I am only guessing. I see 8 cars out there tonight. I have been stationary on rt 9 in Shrewsbury (just east of White City) for 4 hours (not 1 ping) . I wonder if I will be paid anything.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Steve said:


> Hey there Sauce, thanks for replying. Yea I got a text tonight offering the $25.00 incentive and I was out there 2 hours and picked up one $13 fare :-(
> 
> Last week I was in the Worcester City zone for quite a few hours... but like I say NO incentive payments at all!! Pretty sure they might be able to hang me though because I missed one request, didn't accept it quick enough and it went to the next driver. Is the 80% acceptance for the hour or over the whole week or what? They don't say. But here in Wormtown I just accept any ping that comes along... they are pretty few and far between.
> 
> ...


There are probably a lot more than the 8 cars that I see out there in Worcester tonight.


----------



## Steve (Aug 25, 2014)

If you get a fare on the other side of Lake Quinsig and go out of Worcester does it not count? So many questions???

Last Sunday I did 4 hours with only one $6 fare, but no incentive money. Smells like bait n' switch to me!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Steve said:


> If you get a fare on the other side of Lake Quinsig and go out of Worcester does it not count? So many questions???
> 
> Last Sunday I did 4 hours with only one $6 fare, but no incentive money. Smells like bait n' switch to me!


According to the email the Worcester city area goes out as far east as rt 140 (there is a link in the email that brings up a map). If you had an acceptance rate of at least 80% you should have recieved the guarantee for your 4 hour shift last Sunday (minus your $6 fare).


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

I may be wrong, but I think that one of the requirements for the guarantee is that you earn a minimum of 2 fares for the particular time period.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

cheerose said:


> I may be wrong, but I think that one of the requirements for the guarantee is that you earn a minimum of 2 fares for the particular time period.


I have seen some posts that are from areas that have minimum ride stipulations attached to the guarantee policies (along with either 80% or 90% acceptance rates. However I just double checked and this "special" only requires that one must have an 80% aceeptance rate. Nowhere does it mention a minimum number of hours online OR a minimum number of trips. That said, this forum is rife with examples of Uber "making up rules" retroactively.


----------



## Steve (Aug 25, 2014)

Right. I think Uber is making this up as they go along.

_Question:_ if I go off-line to use the restroom does that disqualify me? Or if my fat finger hits the off-line button and I log off for 20 seconds by mistake?


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Steve said:


> Right. I think Uber is making this up as they go along.
> 
> _Question:_ if I go off-line to use the restroom does that disqualify me? Or if my fat finger hits the off-line button and I log off for 20 seconds by mistake?


off line should not be a disqualifier...only less than 80% acceptance rate,


----------



## Steve (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey Sauce did you drive all night or what?


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Steve said:


> Hey Sauce did you drive all night or what?


I was online from 6pm to 2am. I got 3 trips. 1 trip from White City to Kelly SQ ($8), and the other two trips, the clients cancelled just before I arrived. So I accepted 100% of my trips and stayed within the greater Worcester City area (I made sure that when I was idle, waiting for a ping, that I was WEST of rt 140...around White City). It will be very interesting to see if I get the incentive.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Steve said:


> Hey Sauce did you drive all night or what?


I have been out this morning since 5:30am and no pings yet (although I did not expect any cuz of the holiday). I am just doing it for the incentive. 15 to 25 bucks is OK for just sitting and not burning gas.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Steve said:


> Hey Sauce did you drive all night or what?


I see 3 cars out this morning (one of them is me)


----------



## Steve (Aug 25, 2014)

One is me


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Steve said:


> One is me


looks like all 3 are idle ....whoops ...now 4, idle


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> looks like all 3 are idle ....whoops ...now 4, idle


you must be sitting at the hospital or regatta park


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Steve said:


> One is me


maybe we can meet up sometime this weekend...perhaps tomorrow during the afternoon 12-5 @25 guarantee period


----------



## Steve (Aug 25, 2014)

Sure. 

(Can you please "like" one of my comments so I can edit my profile?)


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Steve said:


> Yep! If you're the one over there in Shewsbury that's not Worcester!?


The email from Uber that announced the incentives referenced "the Worcester city AREA" and showed a link to a map which did include the portion of Shrewsbury that is WEST of rt 140. The email also referenced the Worcester CORE area as a SUGGESTED high traffic area. Both maps included White City (Shrewsbury) and went as far east on rt 9 as the AMF bowling alley. But...I could be misinterpreting I guess. Although I am going by the maps that Uber is using


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Steve said:


> I interpret it as the gray trapezoid area that is Worcester the City of... NOT the whole square. But i could be wrong, that happened once before LOL


you are probably correct. If that is true, however....I wonder why Uber also shows Whit City as part of the CORE area also. Tonight and tomorrow afternoon I will not chance it....I will hang in the "grey trapezoid area". Maybe the airport...good place to read, not burn gas, minimal pings and just collect the $25 per hour.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Steve said:


> Sure.
> 
> (Can you please "like" one of my comments so I can edit my profile?)


Steve-o, just got a response from the Uber Worcester operations team via email. They said that for purposes of the incentives, use Worcester airport as the western border and rt 140 (in Shrewsbury) as the eastern boarder.


----------



## Steve (Aug 25, 2014)

Great! Now if they only honor their promises...


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Steve said:


> Great! Now if they only honor their promises...


Yes...I am highly apprehensive. By the end of tonight, I will have logged close to $600 in incentive hours. Thus far I have had 3 pings....1 ride @ $9 and 2 client cancelled.
I have learned hoe to manipulate the rider app screen to get an idea as to how many cars are actually online. Last night (from approx. 5p-11p) there were consistently 12-14 drivers in the downtown area. WAYYYY to many for this little "city".


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Yes...I am highly apprehensive. By the end of tonight, I will have logged close to $600 in incentive hours. Thus far I have had 3 pings....1 ride @ $9 and 2 client cancelled.
> I have learned hoe to manipulate the rider app screen to get an idea as to how many cars are actually online. Last night (from approx. 5p-11p) there were consistently 12-14 drivers in the downtown area. WAYYYY to many for this little "city".


Read the fine print of the guarantee. I think there usually is minimum number of rides that you're required to do, besides the guarantee zone, time and acceptance rate.


----------



## Steve (Aug 25, 2014)

Yup, if there weren't so many people out there there would be some fares maybe...

Chi1cabby: NO fine print about number of rides here in Worcester. Just in the zone and 80% acceptance rate. (Unless it's buried somewhere on an Uber web page.)

Sauce: I logged at least $250 in incentive hours... I guess we will find out tomorrow, LMK.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Steve said:


> Yup, if there weren't so many people out there there would be some fares maybe...
> 
> Chi1cabby: NO fine print about number of rides here in Worcester. Just in the zone and 80% acceptance rate. (Unless it's buried somewhere on an Uber web page.)
> 
> Sauce: I logged at least $250 in incentive hours... I guess we will find out tomorrow, LMK.


I think you'll find out on Tuesday. Don't think they email the payment statements on holidays. Good luck!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Read the fine print of the guarantee. I think there usually is minimum number of rides that you're required to do, besides the guarantee zone, time and acceptance rate.


Checked the fine print....80% acceptance rate, no ride minimum and I received an email clarification on the zone.  I do have 2 questions...If I accept a ping and the client cancels, does that count against my acceptance rate? Also, if I accept a ping and the destination is outside the "guarantee zone", does that void the guarantee (would be shocked if it did)?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Checked the fine print....80% acceptance rate, no ride minimum and I received an email clarification on the zone. I do have 2 questions...If I accept a ping and the client cancels, does that count against my acceptance rate? Also, if I accept a ping and the destination is outside the "guarantee zone", does that void the guarantee (would be shocked if it did)?


Nope and nope!

An accepted fare that is cancelled by the rider is counted towards your AR, not against your AR.

You are allowed to leave the zone. You have to spend, 80% of your time in the zone, or 80% of your fares should be from inside the zone. These exclusions haven't been clearly laid out by Uber.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Nope and nope!
> 
> An accepted fare that is cancelled by the rider is counted towards your AR, not against your AR.
> 
> You are allowed to leave the zone. You have to spend, 80% of your time in the zone, or 80% of your fares should be from inside the zone. These exclusions haven't been clearly laid out by Uber.


thanks chi1...does a client cancel count against one's acceptance rate?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Please let the forum know what you find out from


Worcester Sauce said:


> thanks chi1...does a client cancel count against one's acceptance rate?


A cancel by a client is counted as an accepted ride. It doesn't hurt your AR...


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> thanks chi1...does a client cancel count against one's acceptance rate?


It drives me crazy beyond description that Uber continually seems to "make it up as they go along" and/or "change the rules after the game has started". Nowhere could I find anything about having to stay in the zone for 80% of the time or that 80% of the fares had to be in the zone. As it happens, I did comply with those stipulations....but Uber needs to be far more transparent. Thanks again Chi1 !!!!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> It drives me crazy beyond description that Uber continually seems to "make it up as they go along" and/or "change the rules after the game has started". Nowhere could I find anything about having to stay in the zone for 80% of the time or that 80% of the fares had to be in the zone. As it happens, I did comply with those stipulations....but Uber needs to be far more transparent. Thanks again Chi1 !!!!


You're welcome Sir! 
Let the forum know what you find out when you see your pay statement.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> You're welcome Sir!
> Let the forum know what you find out when you see your pay statement.


of course!


----------



## Steve (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks Chi1Cabby, all sounds right but of course these things were not told to drivers in the incentive notification emails and texts. Either way I meet ALL of the criteria and will inform this board on *Tuesday when I receive my statement.

To recap: I never received 1 penny of earned incentives last week. Emailed support a week ago... no answer!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Steve said:


> Thanks Chi1Cabby, all sounds right but of course these things were not told to drivers in the incentive notification emails and texts. Either way I meet ALL of the criteria and will inform this board on *Tuesday when I receive my statement.
> 
> To recap: I never received 1 penny of earned incentives last week. Emailed support a week ago... no answer!


That just blows! They tell you to be out there, you'll get paid! But when it comes to actually paying the driver, it's just one BS after another!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Steve said:


> Thanks Chi1Cabby, all sounds right but of course these things were not told to drivers in the incentive notification emails and texts. Either way I meet ALL of the criteria and will inform this board on *Tuesday when I receive my statement.
> 
> To recap: I never received 1 penny of earned incentives last week. Emailed support a week ago... no answer!


Hi Steve-o, Did I understand you to say that you might have missed a ping last week and that another driver got it before you could accept the ride? Depending upon how many ride requests you got last week during the incentive period.....that could have knocked your acceptance rate below 80%. I know that tis entire weekend I have only received 4 ride requests thus far. If I "miss" or did not accept even 1 of those, my AR would only be 75%. By the way, I had No IDEA that LAST weekend (we 8/24) had any incentive going on. At least I received no email to that effect.


----------



## Steve (Aug 25, 2014)

Yea, but I had like 15 others I accepted.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Steve said:


> Yea, but I had like 15 others I accepted.


My friend...it looks like you got screwed. You did write in to Uber, but have not heard back yet correct? I have seen some instances where drivers have had issue like not having received cancellation fees paid, and Uber did eventually pay them (only after the driver complained, however). Hopefully this will be resolved in your favor, because it involves serious $$. Forgive the stupid question, but where did you hear that incentives were being offered last weekend?


----------



## Steve (Aug 25, 2014)

In an email received 8/12/14

"Log online in the Worcester City Area between Thursday, August 21st 5pm and Monday, September 1st 3:59am and accept at least 80% of your trip requests.
Depending on the time of day, you’re eligible for either $15 or $25 in gross fares per hour GUARANTEED during your time online!"

I logged a LOT of hours! Got ZIP for it.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Steve said:


> In an email received 8/12/14
> 
> "Log online in the Worcester City Area between Thursday, August 21st 5pm and Monday, September 1st 3:59am and accept at least 80% of your trip requests.
> Depending on the time of day, you're eligible for either $15 or $25 in gross fares per hour GUARANTEED during your time online!"
> ...


Jezzz! You are a lot calmer than I would be. My first reaction was that I was pissed because I did not get that email. Then I realized that I too probably would have logged a shit load of hours chasing the guarantee...only to NOT be paid for that effort?? I hope that we are both not working this weekend for free also. As of 2:30 Sun, I see 12 cars out there. I have been online since 6am (2 pings)


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Jezzz! You are a lot calmer than I would be. My first reaction was that I was pissed because I did not get that email. Then I realized that I too probably would have logged a shit load of hours chasing the guarantee...only to NOT be paid for that effort?? I hope that we are both not working this weekend for free also. As of 2:30 Sun, I see 12 cars out there. I have been online since 6am (2 pings)


NOW I am hearing that Uber may require that in order to receive the $15/25 guarantee, one must be online for the entire shift that a particular guarantee segment is offered(ie 5p-3a or noon-5p etc). ???? If this is true, it is bullshit. Nowhere in the Uber email was that listed as a requirement.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> NOW I am hearing that Uber may require that in order to receive the $15/25 guarantee, one must be online for the entire shift that a particular guarantee segment is offered(ie 5p-3a or noon-5p etc). ???? If this is true, it is bullshit. Nowhere in the Uber email was that listed as a requirement.


Not true! I've seen guarantees that require you to be online for a minimum number of hours of the guarantee period spanning multiple days. But I've never seen them requiring drivers to be online for an entire segment.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Not true! I've seen guarantees that require you to be online for a minimum number of hours of the guarantee period spanning multiple days. But I've never seen them requiring drivers to be online for an entire segment.


Chi1...you always make me feel better. You are my official (unsolicited mentor). Your comments are usually level-headed and devoid of hyperbole and vitriol


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

I have never received a single guarantee. This last time they said I did not opt in. Opting in consists of clicking on a link oin the email and putting information in a google document. you can do it anytime before the end of the weekend. I did it Friday night and had 100% acceptance. I emailed twice and they never responded. If I try this again I will document and email every step of the way.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Baron VonStudley said:


> I have never received a single guarantee. This last time they said I did not opt in. Opting in consists of clicking on a link oin the email and putting information in a google document. you can do it anytime before the end of the weekend. I did it Friday night and had 100% acceptance. I emailed twice and they never responded. If I try this again I will document and email every step of the way.


thanks Baron. I saw that requirement in the Boston area. Here in Worcester there was no opt-in requirement in the incentive email notification.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Steve said:


> Thanks Chi1Cabby, all sounds right but of course these things were not told to drivers in the incentive notification emails and texts. Either way I meet ALL of the criteria and will inform this board on *Tuesday when I receive my statement.
> 
> To recap: I never received 1 penny of earned incentives last week. Emailed support a week ago... no answer!


Steve...
I may have good news for you. I may have found out why you did not receive your guarantee from we 8/24. I just received an email from "Ray" an Uber CSR (presumably in Worcester operations). He informed me, quote "incentives are updated on Uber's side of things EVERY TUESDAY. If you achieved incentives for that previous week, you would likely see it on the following week's invoice." close quote. Translation seems to be that incentives are not processed in time to be included with that same week's regular earnings. Consequently, incentive pay is delayed by one week. We shall see. Please report to us all tomorrow. Lee
ps anyone out there have any knowledge about the veracity of this info??


----------



## Steve (Aug 25, 2014)

And the answer is...... (drum roll)

*YES!!! Uber does honor the incentives!!*

I just received my statement and I earned $328.27 in Miscellaneous Items for peak and off peak hours.

Guessing SAUCE had the solution to the riddle: they compound on Tuesday so show up on the following week!
YAY!! I knew it paid to be an Uber Goober


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Steve said:


> And the answer is...... (drum roll)
> 
> *YES!!! Uber does honor the incentives!!*
> 
> ...


Happy to hear that Steve-o...VERY happy. Question, ion your statement, did they note that the incentive pay was from we 8/24? Also (unrelated) were you ever charged the $100 phone deposit? How about the $10 data fee? Congrats on the $$$. Hope I get mine next week


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Happy to hear that Steve-o...VERY happy. Question, ion your statement, did they note that the incentive pay was from we 8/24? Also (unrelated) were you ever charged the $100 phone deposit? How about the $10 data fee? Congrats on the $$$. Hope I get mine next week





Steve said:


> And the answer is...... (drum roll)
> 
> *YES!!! Uber does honor the incentives!!*
> 
> ...


Steve...a few more questions. Did they take 20% off the top of your incentive earnings? also, how many peak/off peak hours did you log and are they listed separately on your statements?


----------



## Steve (Aug 25, 2014)

*Period Ending: September 1, 2014 4AM EDT*


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Steve said:


> *Period Ending: September 1, 2014 4AM EDT*


Let me clarify....did they designate that your miscellaneous income was specifically from we 8/24? Otherwise how would you know from which pay period it came? Also did they take 20% of the top? Last...were you charged a $100 phone fee and/or $10 weekly data fee. I am trying ascertain what is S.O.P. in the Worcester area.


----------



## Steve (Aug 25, 2014)

Hearing loud and clear Sauce  

You're asking for too much personal financial info to post here though... perhaps see you out there on the road sometime?


----------



## Steve (Aug 25, 2014)

The question "
*Does Uber honor its guarantees?*" has been answered to my satisfaction. Answer is YES. Despite MANY rumors otherwise.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Steve said:


> Hearing loud and clear Sauce
> 
> You're asking for too much personal financial info to post here though... perhaps see you out there on the road sometime?


Sorry Steve. Did not consider phone deposit or data fee to be sensitive financial info. After all, you did post the actual amount of you incentive earnings for all to see. No worries though. I am glad that my research with Uber relative to the one week delay in processing incentives was useful to you.


----------



## Steve (Aug 25, 2014)

NP Sauce. It's just getting off topic


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Sorry Steve. Did not consider phone deposit or data fee to be sensitive financial info. After all, you did post the actual amount of you incentive earnings for all to see. No worries though. I am glad that my research with Uber relative to the one week delay in processing incentives was useful to you.


PS for all those in the Worcester market, I have yet to be charged a $10 data fee OR a $100 phone deposit. Anyone care to chime in? Is this phenomenon an isolated oversight or is it market specific.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Steve said:


> NP Sauce. It's just getting off topic


No worries...let me know when next I can be of assistance.


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

the answer is no, and the only reason they give is that you didn't complete one of 7 requirements, but they can't even tell you which one. I call BS.


----------



## Steve (Aug 25, 2014)

So Sauce, by now all your worries are over. Did you clean up today on your statement?


----------



## uberrockville (Aug 16, 2014)

Mad Max said:


> Every now and than Uber starts advertising guaranteed payouts. Has anyone actually received those payouts? Or is Uber screwing you over by claiming that you din't work enough hours, didn't accept enough rides, etc...?


I just received the first week's.

For recent two week's guarantee payment was 0.

I emailed DC office, no one would solve the problem or give me an explanation why I'm deserved $0.I just want to know if there's something i did wrong or they calculate it in a wrong way.

Should I contact other department, not district office?


----------

